# Osir V1 fenders...Honest opinion from the TT comunity



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Im looking into buying the Osir V1 fenders to replace one fender that is damaged on my TT. Im having such a hard time deciding if its too much flash for the car. Please help with my decision


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Love mine....too much? They can be overdone with a overdose of too much "body kit" but keeping with the original TT concept design...in all honesty...they should have all had them. 



















 then...I could be biased I suppose... 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the fenders as far as appearance. But I'm not sure how functional they are. Also, I'm not a fan of Riso Woo (owner of osiR). The guy is kind of a d|ck (in my experience with him). His products are made in China and CAN be off a little. But his stuff IS better than most of the Chinese made garbage.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

These are spot on. No issues with quality. The only complaint I have is the side repeater "mount" for the light is basically a plastic tube. I will be changing it this winter as its just a bit of a paint. 

Function wise.... Don't think you are going to see extra cooling, etc. and really...if your stock side mounts are gone it truly would be form over function. 

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

They aren't functional, but on the right car they do look the part.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Meh theyre ok. Id just get a OEM fender and call it a day. No reason to go the extra mile unless you really want them


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Theyre inspired by the TTr Concept car, so in all actuallity, theyre more OEM than we give them credit for. 










As far as functionality goes, I was under the impression (_pretty sure its the conclusion that was made when I looked into it a while ago_) that they were designed to actually remove some positive(?) pressure from within the wheel well? 

I personally like the look.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I think the only proven functionality they have is a slight weight reduction since they are made out of fiberglass... which also scares me since they aren't as strong as the OE fenders.Other than the wing extension from a 3.2, my exterior is stock minus wheels and suspension. So Im not sure if this will just be an OE+ look or a ricey looking add on


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm interested in a few different OSIR parts, rear carbon fiber valance, front lip, possibly carbon fiber spoiler extension. The fenders to me look a little body kit like to me which I think detracts from the Euro quality look.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Fugly IMO. Detracts from the total style, but different folks for different blokes. :laugh:


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

20v master said:


> Fugly IMO. Detracts from the total style, but different folks for different blokes. :laugh:


 
Well put...Your harshness has made my decision, I thank you:thumbup:


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Love mine....too much? They can be overdone with a overdose of too much "body kit" but keeping with the original TT concept design...in all honesty...they should have all had them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 However they look great on your car. Thanks for posting pics to remind me that green TT's are cool:thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

chrisc351 said:


> I'm interested in a few different OSIR parts, rear carbon fiber valance, front lip, possibly carbon fiber spoiler extension. The fenders to me look a little body kit like to me which I think detracts from the Euro quality look.


 Just a warning. They're carbon parts have a tendency to discolor and fade over time. I have several friends and customers who have bought OSIR's carbon parts. They don't use UV protection in their gel coats. 



20v master said:


> Fugly IMO. Detracts from the total style, but different folks for different blokes. :laugh:


 Exactly why Audi probably chose not to use it on the production TT.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel like they work better on darker cars?Maybe its just me. My car is silver like all the others and the more I see it on silver the less I like it. Looks like ill be repairing the fender


----------



## 90VR6RADO (Feb 24, 2012)

what's a comunity?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

G60JETGLI said:


> Well put...Your harshness has made my decision, I thank you:thumbup:


You're welcome!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> You're welcome!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

G60JETGLI said:


> I think the only proven functionality they have is a slight weight reduction since they are made out of fiberglass... which also scares me since they aren't as strong as the OE fenders.


Why does strength in a fender matter? If you're getting hit hard enough to do physical damage to the person inside the car I doubt it matters what material it is..

And if it's a light tap you'll have to replace either fender, metal or fiberglass.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> And if it's a light tap you'll have to replace either fender, metal or fiberglass.



This is very true...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Why does strength in a fender matter? If you're getting hit hard enough to do physical damage to the person inside the car I doubt it matters what material it is..
> 
> And if it's a light tap you'll have to replace either fender, metal or fiberglass.


Because when you're slammed, stretched, and poking, and your wheel hits your fender, the fiber will shatter where the metal will just ripple/bend/dent. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> This is very true...


We should stop talking about the fender hitting lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20v master said:


> Because when you're slammed, stretched, and poking, and your wheel hits your fender, the fiber will shatter where the metal will just ripple/bend/dent. :laugh:


If you're doing it right you're not hitting your fenders


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> If you're doing it right you're not hitting your fenders


True. Inner fenders don't count. Those are still susceptible


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't mean strength as in im afraid ill get hurt more when I get hit. I was aiming more towards it wouldn't match the material of the rest of the panels. Just a personal dislike I suppose. She went to the body shop today to get the dent taken care of, turns out the fender is reusable, and all my other small scratches and chips are getting taken care of as well since door and bonnet need to get blended as well.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Eh...to each their own. Love my car, would not have it any other way as it continues to develop the concept design. The OEMs IMHO look fugly, flat and resemble the beetle front quarter. 

The OSIR units serve no functional purpose intercooling wise...

All the OSIR stuff I have had is of great quality. Have some of the carbon bits inside and the mirrors as well. Clearcoat on carbon needs to be better quality at times but it also needs to be treated like any other clear coated part. Have had no issues on this end.

But then, I am one case! 

Joe


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> The OEMs IMHO look fugly, flat and resemble the beetle front quarter.


Well put! It may be too little, too late, but I absolutely love mine! Great improvement over OEM w/o looking ricey or overdone...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to see someone cut into an OE set of fenders.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^Plan to do that at some point, I am going to get creative with underhood venting whenever the engine comes out, I love OSIR fenders but want my setup to be _functional_


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> ^Plan to do that at some point, I am going to get creative with underhood venting whenever the engine comes out, I love OSIR fenders but want my setup to be _functional_


I would be happy with just the drivers side vented. I could build an air box to pull in outside air.


----------

